# Masks mouled to the face



## ullaandy (May 19, 2008)

OK, so after seeing this totally AMAZING video 

YouTube - Freddy's krueger wereable mask and glove 

i am compelled to want to create my own freddy mask that is molded of my face, the main question here is, how would i go about it? are their are profession mask makers here who can give me tips

please


----------



## Toetag (Jan 31, 2008)

This will get you started in the direction you want to go.

The MonsterMakers: How to Make a Monster!


----------



## ullaandy (May 19, 2008)

thank you  loosk liek i got my work cut out for me  i liek a challenge though


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 30, 2008)

That's a good book - have it myself. Just so you know, that's for a latex mask. The mask and hands in that video are made of silicone. Silicone will look, feel, and move a lot more like real skin than latex (it will also cost quite a bit more and requires a different type of mold). I've made quite a few masks out of latex and if you are using it for Halloween that's the most cost-effective way to go. I highly recommend the DVD's by Mark Alfrey from Monster Makers site. They cover the entire process (sculpting, molding, and casting) in good detail. I learn better by watching than just reading so they helped me a lot. 

Randy


----------



## ullaandy (May 19, 2008)

thanks Randy will have to buy this book before i even think about getting started

edit: thanks to the wonders on the internet & its many sources, i think i may have finally sussed this i duno if i shoudl post the entire step by stepthing i've written cus its very long but i think i susses it LOL!


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

i'm interested in the silicone mask making process myself as i'm allergic to latex around my eyes, nose, and mouth. i'm a halloween enthusiast and i can't wear latex masks =(


----------



## ullaandy (May 19, 2008)

thats really poo, last halloween i wore my rubber mugs freddy mask (In my icon) but its so thick it was hurting my jaw to talk & it got REALLY hot

if you want i can post the Tut i wrote although im hardly expert i've not even got the materials/ started yet LOL.

edit: see the topic i posted here http://halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/68203-sillicone-masks-dummies.html#post455679 of the process i plan to use...


----------

